# existing but not alive due to LG



## honestlyimtired (Nov 5, 2017)

Ayyyyy welcome to the club of miserable individuals!

So here's my story...

I don't have IBS, or at least I haven't seen my doctor to be diagnosed. I think the first time I experienced LG was two years ago, when I upset my stomach. I sat down in class and smelled something putrid 3 or 4 times over the course of the entire day, and realized it had to be coming from me. That didn't occur again, until the beginning year. I'd been doing some wack ass diets (I know, I've stopped entirely) and one of them included eating a SH*T ton of beans. Maybe it was fiber overload ?? Also, I was going through an eating disorder and I'd often binge and throw up food. After that, every time I upset my stomach (which used to be very often since I was sensitive to anything and everything now), LG would follow up the next day and usually last around the whole day. However, I took some digestive enzymes that helped stop it and eventually I didn't need the enzymes anymore, for a few months.

ANYWAYS. Fast forward a few months, I tended to eat A LOT. And one day (MY SEVENTEENTH BIRTHDAY, two weeks ago), I ate an exorbitant amount of junk food, and the entire night I was passing gas. It was so damn loud and I could feel the extreme pressure with each passing. The next day, for the past two weeks, I've been experiencing LG especially whenever my stomach grumbles for food and gas fills up. And it's not even three or four times a day - it occurs at least 15 to 20 especially when I'm hungry. it doesn't smell like I have an upset stomach, however, just regular flatulence. And its like my body is immune to the damn digestive enzymes ....Man I really hate my life !!!!!

Around last monday my friend's mom (a pediatrician) gave me some probiotics and pancreatin pills, I've started to eat more yogurt, but nothing is working. I'm telling you, I feel hopeless and miserable, existing but not alive. Sometimes I take gas-x but all that does it cause LG right then and there.

On top of that I've always had social anxiety/generalized AND one of my biggest fears is smelling bad. I want to quit my food service job because I'm always at a close proximity to people in a contained room and it SMELLS. I don't want to go to class because I hate being close to anyone. Every time anyone next to me wipes their nose or even moves their hand close to it I feel like some smell is being emitted from me, that's how paranoid I am right now. My life is already sh*t and smelling like it too is almost entirely killing my will to live.

I've seen some posts on here where people don't smell it and I do, but I'm worried if I've gotten used to the smell, then what would it be like for the people around me.

Anyways, thanks for listening to my rant and some assistance would be helpful (preferably not surgery hahahah).


----------



## shadytree (Oct 6, 2017)

Probiotics have definitely helped me. I also make my own yogurt and kefir,which I hope is helping.


----------



## Candide (Jun 14, 2017)

Welcome,

Excessive worrying isn't going to help you, or it could make things worse. Get a diagnosis, read books, eat healthy, exercise if possible. You're young, you can turn things around.

This is a hard life, but we're here for you.


----------



## CalmWaters (Mar 31, 2017)

Commercial grade kefir is bad, I would not recommend it. You should slowly boost your probiotics, not bombard yourself with them billions of colony forming units at a time. You can have yogurt like activia but it takes a while to work.


----------



## Black Hamster (Feb 3, 2016)

You're still young, so hopefully you can get over this. Maybe it is something to do with your pelvic floor. If so, you could try seeing a physiotherapist who specialises in pelvic floor disorders, or just try simple kegels, which should tighten your sphincter. Maybe check out PokerFace's thread and see the exercises he does.


----------



## CalmWaters (Mar 31, 2017)

Or you could possibly get an anal manometry and do biofeedback if there's a problem with the resting pressure of the internal anal sphincter. Just tell your doctor you've been passing gas without knowing it. Don't say you smell or say people have been saying that you smell. They will treat you like you're crazy.


----------

